# cats at the escambia river spillway



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Now, i might be crossing in to some secret turf here but i gotta know, i know that catfish prefer warmer water, and the Escambia river power plant up by the spill way produces water 10-15 degrees warmer then the surrounding waters, and iv fished there in the summer time for cats and didn't do to well, i was just wanting to know if any one has tried cat-fishing there in the winter time, i was thinking about going up there at night with some live baits, to hunt for some big flat-heads if its worth it..any advise from seasoned cat-fisherman would be great..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i guess i should have posted this in (Fresh and Brackish - General Q & A)


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

never fished there but looking forward to a report when you do go!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I hear there are specks stacked up thick there over the winter. Not sure I'd want to eat anything I caught there.



Let us know how you do,

Alex


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i have eaten plenty of fish outta there, and besides the occasional glowing at night i feel fine!


----------



## jacob87 (Nov 29, 2009)

i ve been to escambia river where gulf power is when going to boone lake 

and they are biting shrimp and squid for the past few weeks

and in boone lake


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

some one else told me they where catching some nice cats up there before the rain came, they said they where using shrimp, iv never done much cat fishing with shrimp before but iam always open to new ideas :toast


----------

